# Who are your guitar heroes?



## Decapitated (Apr 23, 2004)

When I was just a youngin' my guitar heroes were George Lynch, Yngwie, Nuno, and CC Deville (ok, stop laughing, I was young and impressionable) So who are your guitar heroes of yesteryear and today? My heroes of today are mainly from the Death/Heavy metal scene. So here is my list of some of my favorite players today....this list will hopefully change as new players emerge.....so let me know your faves......  

Alexi Laiho---Children of Bodom
Bill Steer, Michael Amott--Carcass, Arch Enemy
Dimebag----Pantera
Vogg--Decapitated
Jesper Stromblad, Bjorn Gelotte---In Flames
Peter Wichers, Ola Frenning---Soilwork
Dominic Cifarelli----Pulse Ultra
Galder--Dimmu Borgir, Old Man's Child


----------



## Alex (Apr 23, 2004)

Stephen Carpenter-Deftones
Adam Jones-Tool
Tom Marello-RATM/Audioslave
Mike Einziger-Incubus
Wes Borland- Formerly Limp Bizkit, thank god he left that lame ass band.


----------



## Decapitated (Apr 23, 2004)

Adam Jones would have been the next on my list, but I wanted to keep it to 10, but yes, he is an incredible player.....  Good choices and yes, thank god he (Wes) left that band!!


----------



## Josh (Apr 23, 2004)

EVH
Joe Satriani
Vai
John Petrucci
Paul Gilbert


----------



## Decapitated (Apr 23, 2004)

TLfuRy said:


> EVH
> Joe Satriani
> Vai
> John Petrucci
> Paul Gilbert



fo shizzle!


----------



## Chris (Apr 30, 2004)

George Lynch
Zakk Wylde
Petrucci
Vai
Steve Morse
Andy Timmons
Jon Finn


----------



## DB (May 3, 2004)

the percussive perspective:

SRV
D Matthews
B Corrigan


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2004)

Decapitated said:


> When I was just a youngin' my guitar heroes were George Lynch, Yngwie, Nuno, and CC Deville (ok, stop laughing, I was young and impressionable) So who are your guitar heroes of yesteryear and today? My heroes of today are mainly from the Death/Heavy metal scene. So here is my list of some of my favorite players today....this list will hopefully change as new players emerge.....so let me know your faves......
> 
> Alexi Laiho---Children of Bodom
> Bill Steer, Michael Amott--Carcass, Arch Enemy
> ...



Just realized you listed In Flames' guitarists up there.

They're my absolute favorite band right now. STYE is an absolute clinic on writing tastefully heavy metal riffs.


----------



## Decapitated (May 7, 2004)

Hey, Chris, do you have any of their older stuff? If not, I could burn them off for ya.


----------



## Hyper-Rob (Jun 19, 2004)

Chris said:


> George Lynch
> Zakk Wylde
> Petrucci
> Vai
> ...



Wow, that's a great list. I've been to clinics by Zakk, Petrucci, Morse, and Timmons, and Jon Finn was one of my teachers... I think my lost would be identical, and for sure, lynch would be at the top. NICE!

-Rob
www.hypersolid.net


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2004)

Decapitated said:


> Hey, Chris, do you have any of their older stuff? If not, I could burn them off for ya.



Got 'em all my friend.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2004)

Hyper-Rob said:


> Wow, that's a great list. I've been to clinics by Zakk, Petrucci, Morse, and Timmons, and Jon Finn was one of my teachers... I think my lost would be identical, and for sure, lynch would be at the top. NICE!
> 
> -Rob
> www.hypersolid.net



I absolutely love Lynch. I do a ton of 1st-5th fret pull offs for fills like he does. It's not an intentional cop of his style, but I grew up wanting nothing more than to be like George, and his style grew into mine. I don't think he gets enough credit outside of guitarist circles. Someone could toss in a CD of him playing Jingle Bells, and I would probably recognize his playing. He definitely has his own distinct sound and tone, and it's fantastic.

Hell, who else could record a tune with the Nelson brothers singing and make it cool? 

As far as Finn, the guy is amazing. I saw him open for DT a few years back, and he played a song called "If Stevie Ray Vaughan went to Berklee and studied Jazz". 15 minutes of jaw-dropping, yet tasteful, jazz acrobatics that never once strayed from the groove of the song. Instead of him sounding like a guitarist shredding over a backing band, it was a band simply tearing the shit out of a medley of SRV tunes in perfect unison. Once I picked my jaw off the floor and cleaned up the mess in my pants, I'm pretty sure he played something else cool too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 28, 2004)

My favs:
Alexi Laiho
Rusty Cooley
Jason Becker
Eric Peterson & Alex Skolnick (TESTAMENT!)
Paul Gilbert
Michael Romeo
Zakk Wylde

as far as 7 string influences:
Carcass - Im pretty sure they used 7's and not baritones
Nevermore - Jeff Loomis \m/
Dream Theater - JP
Rusty Cooley(As above)
Chris Broderick (Jag Panzer)-- I Cant wait till his DVD comes out, he's one of the coolest guys ever. 

I also think that George Lynch , Glen Alevias/Craig Locicero (FORBIDDEN EVIL!) and Jon Schaffer and the maiden guys get runners up ;p


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2004)

Skolnick is awesome. When I was a wee lad, "The Ballad" was one of the first tunes I learned how to play.  Chuck Billy had a bunch of health problems and I don't really dig his "new" voice, but still, Testament fucking kicks ass.

I need to mention Criss Oliva in this thread too. Awesome player.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm a HUUUUGE Testament fan, i've gotten to see them live, got pics with Chuck & Eric, Got Eric's guitar pick from that show, i got 2 signed albums, the works lol 
I think Chuck's new voice on the Gathering and First Strike owns hard. If i'm not mistaken, he's completely healed now. but Eric just broke his leg in 3 places...


----------



## Decapitated (Jun 29, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> I'm a HUUUUGE Testament fan, i've gotten to see them live, got pics with Chuck & Eric, Got Eric's guitar pick from that show, i got 2 signed albums, the works lol
> I think Chuck's new voice on the Gathering and First Strike owns hard. If i'm not mistaken, he's completely healed now. but Eric just broke his leg in 3 places...




I got to meet the lead singer years ago in Kansas City at Sandstone...guy was super cool......


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2004)

I believe Skolnick's a striaght up jazz guy in NYC nowadays.


----------



## Goliath (Jun 29, 2004)

Richie Kotzen is an awesome guitarist. Blues saraceno and Nuno too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, Skolnick's new Cd is nice. got some crazy jazz chops


----------



## Jerich (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmmmm very impressionable i think i am ..I go hog butt wild for guitar players doing different things...Tony MacAlpine,John Petrucci,Rusty Cooley,Jeff Loomis,Dallas Perkins,Stephan Forte' (IN-credible),Buckethead (all but..GNR Crap).Jimmy Bruno,Vinnie Moore,Ty Tabor,and the missing in action..Dave Sharman..where is he anyway????


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2004)

Jeff Loomis \m/


----------



## Jerich (Jul 11, 2004)

Jeff Loomis is one of those true hearted Guitar gods keeping the metal faith AMEN.......


----------



## Vince (Jul 11, 2004)

Decapitated said:


> fo shizzle!



No doubt. Nice list there. Here's mine:

For lead playing: 

Satriani (I even have a tribute song to him on my upcoming CD)
Petrucci
Vai
Skolnick
Hammett
Dimebag
Criss Oliva
Steve Morse
Timo Tolkki (Stratovarius)

For Rhythm playing:

Hetfield (god of rhythm guitar)
uhm...Petrucci again, he's a badass
Scott Ian
Dimebag again
Michael Romeo (Symphony X)

Best guitar players I've ever heard (unique guys):

Stanley Jordan
Al Di Meola


----------



## Leon (Jul 13, 2004)

joe satriani
john petrucci
steve vai

pretty common, but hey, they're my influences


----------



## macalpine88 (Jul 15, 2004)

tony macalpine
steve vai
joe satriani
derek sherinian
john petrucci
yngwie malmsteen


----------



## Goliath (Jul 15, 2004)

Shreinian plays guitar?


----------



## macalpine88 (Jul 15, 2004)

yes a year before he tried out for dream theater, but his keyboard playing is amazing to me, in all of the planet x material and his solo work even though I play guitar he made me want to learn keyboards


----------



## Goliath (Jul 15, 2004)

Dave Weiner's slowly climbing up my list too. I love his playing.


----------



## Leon (Jul 15, 2004)

Goliath said:


> Dave Weiner's slowly climbing up my list too. I love his playing.


i still gotta pick up his album!


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)

Likewise. If he took paypal I'd have it already, I just slack like hell about actually writing checks and mailing things.


----------



## The Sleeper (Jul 20, 2004)

1) Justin Briggs- my high school ancient history teacher, a real inspiration, my mentor, the reason why I play & now a treasured friend. When I heard him play Paganini's 24th Caprice on a shitty classical acoustic (from the schools music room) I just knew I had to take the instrument up. I was 16 at the time. I'd wanted to play guitar for a while, but he actually made me get off my lazy ass & inspired me do something about it.
2) John Petrucci (Damn I love his tone on the Liquid Tension albums  )
3) Steve Vai
4) Allan Holdsworth
5) Kee Marcello
Honourable mentions........... Brett Garsed, Vito Bratta, Steve Stevens, Joe Satriani, John Sykes, Joe Pass, Al DiMeola, Yngwie Malmsteen, Eric Johnson, Steve Lukather, Michael Landau.

Catch ya's later.........Joe


----------



## Baum (Jul 30, 2004)

John Petrucci
Chuck Schuldiner
Jeff Loomis
Michael Romeo
Jeff Hanneman
Adrian Smith

Responsible for me picking up the guitar is James Hetfield, though. I didn't even want to become a lead guitarist in the first place, but after a year or so I saw the light. Yet to this day, I still suck. 
You can probably tell that Petrucci and Loomis made me want to pick up 7-string guitar. Should be fun, to me anyway.


----------



## Vacant (Aug 1, 2004)

John Petrucci
Michael Romeo
Satch
Vai
Bit of Yngwie
Evergrey's Guitarist


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Aug 13, 2004)

Jimi Hendrix
Ritchie Blackmore
Brian May
David Gilmour
Shawn Lane
Jimmy Page
Vinnie Moore
Alex Lifeson
Gary Moore
Yngwie Malmsteen
Tony Macalpine

Yes, in that order.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 14, 2004)

Buckethead(didn't see that one coming did you  )
Larry LaLonde - Primus
George Lynch
EVH
Danny Spitz and Scott Ian - Anthrax
Jim Matheos - Fates Warning
Ty Tabor - King's X
Charlie Hunter

and a bunch more but that'll do for now.


----------



## Goliath (Aug 16, 2004)

Ty


----------



## Donnie (Aug 17, 2004)

Goliath said:


> Ty


Right on!


----------



## Lufe (Jul 21, 2005)

EVH
Nuno Bettencourt
R. Kotzen
Steve Vai
David Gilmour
P. Gilbert
Petrucci
Clint Lowery (for the riffs)
Zakk Wylde 
Al pitrelli

But my main unfluences really are NUNO, VAI and KOTZEN!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2005)

Jerry from my high school jazz band. 
Nuno
Joe
Steve
Ty

These are the guys who made me pick up the guitar. There were (are) faster, but nobody inspired me to play as much as they still do, with their incredibly melodic playing, and amazing phrasing.


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2005)

Whoah, ancient thread.  

Well, Jimi and Kurt Cobain, but mostly Cobain, were the reasons I first picked up the guitar... Influences, though? 

Joe Satriani (the consummate guitarist, IMO)
George Lynch (PERFECT phrasing)
David Gilmour (also perfect phrasing, but it a completely different way)
Rusty Cooley (more for his approach to the fretboard than his technique, which I can't even begin to approach - very mind-expanding)
John Petrucci (not the million note stuff, but early DT and the writing style of his solo stuff)
Buckethead (the phrasing and writing on Colma and Electric Tears is awesome)
Sarah McLachlan's guitarist on "Surfacing" (I should probably learn the guy's name and find some of his own music, perfect textural playing)

and a final nod to my Dad. He may not have taught me everything I know, like he's fond of joking, but he taught me everything I needed to know to learn the rest. Not much of a guitarist, but rather a hell of a musician.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 23, 2005)

Stephan Forte'- from ADAGIO still is..... and I am really digging Johnny Hiland too......Carl A Tideman......NEW NEVERMORE is Killer!!!!!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 23, 2005)

John Petrucci
Steve Howe
Yngwie
Alex Lifeson
Zakk Wylde
Alexi Laiho


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow. This thread is old. I have many guitar heroes.....
Kirk Hammett and James Hetfield, Marty Friedman, Alex Skolnick, Dimebag, James Murphy, Trey Azagthoth and Eric Rutan, Doug Cerrito and Terrance Hobbs (Suffocation), EVH, Randy Rhoads, Jake E. Lee, Vernon Reid, Allan Holdsworth, Steve Morse, Eric Johnson, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci, Jimi Hendrix, Keith Richards, Eric Clapton, Billy Gibbons, SRV, Johnny A, etc.......I colud go on and on...lol.

Eric Johnson and Joe Satriani are main influences.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 23, 2005)

Just listened to Neal Schon's Blue Passion on Favored Nations.com. Awesome.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Jul 23, 2005)

John Petrucci, Steve Vai, Alex Lifeson are my main heroes...and Jeff Loomis is starting to have a pretty big impact on my playing..thats all that really comes to mind at the moment


----------



## Guitarist4JC (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a long list of heroes. They include: Randy Rhodes, Vinnie Moore, Tony MacAlpine, Paul Gilbert, Jeff Loomis, Chris Broderick, Dime in the 80's early 90's, Andy LaRocque & Michael Denner (King Diamond), Chris Impellitteri, Henrik Danhage(Evergrey) and Rex Caroll (WhiteCross).


----------



## nyck (Jul 24, 2005)

Jason Becker, Chuck Schuldiner first come to mind.


----------



## Dark Tranquillity (Jul 24, 2005)

Alexi Laiho
Petrucci
Adam Jones
Niklas Sudin 
Mikeal A.
Jeff Loomis

Much more also.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Apr 16, 2006)

George Lynch,Randy Rhodes,John Petrucci,Joe Satriani,Alex Skolnick,Paul Gilbert,SRV,Dimebag,Yngwie Malmsteen,Jeff Loomis,Jerry Cantrell,David Gilmour


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 16, 2006)

How many times has this thread been dug up?

I'll be the deviator and say myself, because none of those guys are gonna learn the guitar for me.


----------



## Naren (Apr 16, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Wow. This thread is old. I have many guitar heroes.....
> Kirk Hammett and James Hetfield, Marty Friedman, Alex Skolnick, Dimebag, James Murphy, Trey Azagthoth and Eric Rutan, Doug Cerrito and Terrance Hobbs (Suffocation), EVH, Randy Rhoads, Jake E. Lee, Vernon Reid, Allan Holdsworth, Steve Morse, Eric Johnson, Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, John Petrucci, Jimi Hendrix, Keith Richards, Eric Clapton, Billy Gibbons, SRV, Johnny A, etc.......I colud go on and on...lol.
> 
> Eric Johnson and Joe Satriani are main influences.



My guitar heroes are pretty much the same as Shawn's. I have a few ones I'd add to that list and maybe a few I'd remove, but pretty much the same here.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 17, 2006)

These are the guitarists I've been heavily influenced by, not just the guitarists I happen to like. There's a big difference between the two.

Eddie Van Halen (VH)
Zakk Wylde (Ozzy, BLS)
Dimebag Darrell R.I.P. (Pantera, Damageplan)
John Petrucci (DT, LTE)
Hammett / Hetfield (Metallica)
Scott Ian (Anthrax)
Dave Mustaine (Megadeth)
King / Hanneman (Slayer)
Fredrik Thordendal (Meshuggah, Special Defects)
Alex Skolnick (Testament)
Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
Paul Waggoner (BTBAM)


----------



## Michael (Apr 17, 2006)

Rob Johnson, Yngwie Malmsteen, Rusty Cooley, Jason Becker, Steve Vai, Michael Romeo, Joe Satriani, Emppu Vuorinen, Marcel Coenen, John Petrucci, Marty Freidman, Jani Liimatainen, Fredrick Thordendal, Vince LuPone kiss


----------



## bostjan (Apr 17, 2006)

Buckethead, Django Reinhardt, Dave Martone, Ron Jarzombek, Michael Romeo, Steve Vai, Norman Brown, Tony MacAlpine, Chuck Schuldiner, Jeff Beck, Ritchie Kotzen, Ritchie Blackmore, Jimmy Rosenberg, Jim Morris, Jan Akkerman, Buster Jones, Jason Schimmel, Matthias IA Eklundh, Neil Haverstick, Wes Montgomery, Pat Metheny, Al DiMeola, Adrian Belew, Robert Fripp, John Pettrucci, Dan Terosati, Eric Johnson, Drew Peterson, Edgar Winter, Mikko Lanikinnen, Ty Tabor, etc etc.


----------



## David (Apr 17, 2006)

holy thread resurrection!

Since I'm a shred head... my _main_ influences are:
Jani Liimatainen
Rusty Cooley
Jason Becker
Steve Vai
Joe Satriani
John Petrucci



Jani's the only one that I don't seem to see on everyones list.


----------



## Michael (Apr 17, 2006)

Jani Liimatainen is a big player for me too!! :hi5:


PS: We need a smiley for hi5's dammit!


----------



## Cancer (Apr 17, 2006)

Chris said:


> I absolutely love Lynch. I do a ton of 1st-5th fret pull offs for fills like he does. It's not an intentional cop of his style, but I grew up wanting nothing more than to be like George, and his style grew into mine. I don't think he gets enough credit outside of guitarist circles. Someone could toss in a CD of him playing Jingle Bells, and I would probably recognize his playing. He definitely has his own distinct sound and tone, and it's fantastic.



Agreed, I was, and still am, a HUGE Lynch fan. He's not the fastest, nor the techincally sophisticated, but he succeeds at doing what few popular guitarist can, he sounds like him. George has managed to go through every amp trend since the 80's (even using a Rockman at one point), and managed to sound like himself, and his phrasing and dark modal note choices, never fail to turn me on as a player. People would ask me what I was going for and I'd always say the same thing "a faster George Lynch".

Paul Gilbert 
Fredrik Thorndendal
James Hetfield
Andy LaRocque


----------



## jakeskylyr (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, I guess I never replied to this thread. Huh.

Anyway, guitar heroes... Initial inspiration I'd say the following:

John Lennon/George Harrison/Paul McCartney
Brian May
Tom Scholtz
Jimmy Page
Ritchie Blackmore
Steve Howe
Steve Hackett
Jamie West-Oram

After that, I had another slew of guitarists who helped me keep the flame burning. Among those:

Ty Tabor
Nuno Bettencourt
Eddie Van Halen
Joe Satriani
John Petrucci
Eric Johnson
Steve Vai
Michael Romeo

That's it in a nutshell. I'm sure there are more, but that is a summation. As overall importance goes, I'd say the Beatles made me play, Petrucci helped me discover what I REALLY wanted to do with my style, and Satch, May, and Tabor helped me realize how to be true to myself, unique, and down to earth at the same time.


----------



## abyssalservant (Apr 17, 2006)

Getting me to playz0r:
Tony Iommi/Geezer Butler (Black Sabbath) - Yes, bass, I know. Bass pwnz. Band context is very important to me.
Randy Rhoads (Ozzy)

Further:
John Petrucci (DT, LTE, etc)
Jeff Hanneman/Kerry King (mostly Jeff) (Slayer)
Bill Steer/Michael Amott (Carcass) - yay, I'm not the only one!
Ihsahn/Samoth (EMPEROR!!!)
Jeff Loomis/Steve Smyth (Nevermore)
obviously David Shankle (Manowar/DSG) - as he's my teacher
Alexi Laiho (COB)
David Gilmour (Pink Floyd/David Gilmour)
Adam Jones (Tool) - Jones/Gilmour have more effect on my ear than on my fingers, as it were. I don't play the way they do. I play their stuff.
Galder/Silenoz/Mustis (keyboards) (Dimmu Borgir)
Karl Sanders (Nile)
others . . .

Local people:
Sigi Mueller (Sigi Mueller and the Parallel Universe or whatever it is)
Nick Sprenger (KHAZM)
Chris Arwady (whatever he's doing)
Ben Welzenbach (Toastface, solo)
Brian Krock (Advent)
the guys in Still Hunt Malice - my first exposure to death metal.


----------



## METAL_ZONE (May 31, 2006)

Tom Morello (RATM)
Daron Malakian (SOAD)
Buckethead
David Gilmour (Pink Floyd)
Randy Rhoads (Ozzy)
Les Claypool (Primus) I know he plays bass
Fredrik Thordendal/ Mårten Hagström (Meshuggah)


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 31, 2006)

Joe Satriani
Robert Fripp
Adam Jones
Buckethead


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 31, 2006)

I'd consider the following guys my pivotal influences...

Randy Rhoads
Eddie Van Halen
Jeff Beck
Pat Metheny
Allan Holdsworth
Steve Vai
Jason Becker
Marty Friedman

Honourable Mentions: All of the old Shrapnel brigade (Gilbert, MacAlpine, Moore, Tafolla, Taylor), Yngwie, John Petrucci, Nick Drake, Steve Morse, Joe Satriani, Jeff Loomis, Trey Azagthoth, Vito Bratta, Paul Masvidal and Jason Goebels, Santiago Dobles, Ron Jarzombek, Stephan Forte, John Petrucci, Chris DeGarmo, Alex Lifeson, Jim Matheos, Ty Tabor, George Lynch, Reb Beach, Richie Kotzen, Mike Stern, Jake E Lee, Alex Skolnick, Criss Oliva, Marty Wilson-Piper, Tim Bricheno, Steve Howe, Rusty Cooley, Robert Fripp, Eric Johnson, Kiko Loureiro, John McLaughlin, Al DiMeola, Garsed and Helmerich, Jaco Pastorius, Joni Mitchell, Michael Romeo, Michael Hedges, Jimmy Page, Mathias Ekhlund, Shawn Lane, Ron Thal, James Murphy, Jennifer Batten, Buckethead, Terry Syrek...

I could go on all day, and I'm sure there are a few I've missed. I'm not proud...I try to take a little from everybody I like.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 31, 2006)

These are the 11 that are influencing me at the moment

Reb Beach
Steve Cropper
Roger McGuinn
Dave Mustain
Dave Gilmour
Richard Lloyd
Dave Hill
Pete Willis
Phil Collen
Rick Vito
Steve Stevens



distressed_romeo said:


> I try to take a little from everybody I like.



Same here.


----------



## Adam (May 31, 2006)

Also a shred head  

Rusty Cooley
Franchesco Fareri 
Yngwie J. Malmsteen 
Jason Becker
Marty Friedman 
Chris Impellitteri 
Michael Angelo Batio 
Michael Romeo 
Paul Gilbert 
David Valdes 
Tony Macalpine


----------



## Michael (May 31, 2006)

Fo' shame...

You didn't mention Jani Liimatainen (Sonata Arctica).


----------



## Karl Hungus (May 31, 2006)

Marty Friedman
Chuck Schuldiner
Mikael Akerfedlt


----------



## bostjan (May 31, 2006)

Aww, this is tough-

Django Reinhardt
Buckethead
Dave Martone

Matthias IA Eklundh, Jimmy Rosenberg, Jan Akkerman, Michael Romeo, Ron Jarzombek, Paul Gilbert, Chuck Schuldiner, John Pettrucci, Steve Vai, Yngwie Malmsteen, Jeff Beck

Dick Dale, Eddie Van Halen, Buddy Guy, Norman Brown, Neil Haverstick, Mikko Lanninkennen, Jason Schimmel, Jimmy Page, Steve Howe, Ritchie Blackmore, Richie Kotzen, Al DiMeola, Rusty Cooley, Pat Metheny, Randy Rhodes, Jake E Lee, Carlos Santana, Adrian Belew, Robert Fripp, Eddie Lang


----------



## Sentient (Jun 1, 2006)

Thomas Vetterli (Tommy T. Baron).  

His work in Coroner was phenomenal, with his rhythms being just as astounding as his leads. Riffs from hell, indeed.  

I miss the fuck out of that band.


----------



## Durero (Jun 1, 2006)

Shawn Lane
Allan Holdsworth
Fredrik Thorendal
Marty Friedman


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2006)

Dino Cazares is my biggest hero. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Jun 1, 2006)

Björn Gelotte- In Flames
Willie Adler- Lamb Of God
James "Munky" Shaffer- Korn
Adam Dutkiewicz- Killswitch Engage
Randy Rhoads- Ozzy Osbourne
Matt Heafy- Trivium

I'll probably think of more later.


----------



## amonb (Sep 27, 2008)

Alex said:


> Stephen Carpenter-Deftones
> Adam Jones-Tool
> Tom Marello-RATM/Audioslave
> Mike Einziger-Incubus
> Wes Borland- Formerly Limp Bizkit, thank god he left that lame ass band.



Niiiiiiice..... some of my fave guitarists there.... and welcome!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 28, 2008)

David Gilmour, Adam Jones, Allan Holdsworth, Fredrik Thordendal, Mårten Hagström, Loomis, Karl Sanders, Mikael Åkerfeldt.

And I think that's about it.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 28, 2008)

billy gibbons
muddy waters
robby kreiger
vai
satch
jinmo


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 28, 2008)

Guthrie Govan
Jari M&#228;enp&#228;&#228;
Mikael &#197;kerfeldt
John Petrucci
Michael Romeo
Shawn Lane
Jeff Loomis
Fredrik Thordendal


----------



## sami (Sep 28, 2008)

Michael Ammot
Bill Steer
Peter Joseph
Patrick Pintavalle
Fredrik Thorendall
Maarten Haagstrom

Oldies but still in my roots:
Dimebag
Cavalera
Andreas Kisser


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason Novak - Acumen Nation
Not necessairily an outstanding guitarist as such, but his riffs coupled with his production values and the bands intense nature make it some stunning work, especially on "Psycho the Rapist"

Micheal Amott - Arch Enemy
Crazy awesome guitarist. I like his sound as much as anything, and also the fact that he doesnt go too nuts with solos (im not a fan...) and keeps the riffs sounding tight.

Bryan Ottoson (R.I.P) - American Head Charge
Heavy. Again, not so much an amazing guitarist technically, but his sound and the way it meshed with the rest of the music is just amazing. Sad for everyone he died 

Wes Borland - Black Light Burns/and his work on the underworld soundtrack
Probably the only really technically gifted guitarist i really admire, because of his interesting use of, well, everything  Again, an amazing sound and really interesting sounding riffs.

Mick Thompson - Slipknot
Really nice kind of death metal influenced nu-metal riffage. I really like the style, and the buzzy heavy sound as well.


----------



## S-O (Sep 28, 2008)

Derek Taylor - I just love this guy. I have his solo album, Crimeny's, and Eniac Requiem's CD. I love his voice, kind of a Alice In Chains meets Devin Townsend.

Paul Masvidal - Blew. My. Fucking. Mind.

Steve Vai - My First ever.

Allan Holdsworth - rgasm:

Rusty Cooley rgasm#2:

Tom Hess : Awesome Sauce

Chuck Schuldiner - :headbang:

Andy Timmons - hrasingorgasm:

Eric Johnson - :toneorgasm:

Shawn Lane - :toneandphrasingwithmindblwoingtechniqueorgasm:

George Bellas - Lord of the directional picking.


----------



## kristallin (Sep 28, 2008)

Kevin Shields
Robert Fripp
Adrian Belew
Trent Reznor
Robin Finck
Brian May
Steve Hackett


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Sep 28, 2008)

May, Thoerdendal, Haagstrom, Cazeres, Prince, John 5, Kaki King, Kenny Burrell, Gilmour, Dimebag, Scott Ian, Keith Richards, Billy Corgan, Morello, there are SO many I could go one forever,


----------



## sakeido (Sep 28, 2008)

Marty Friedman is probably my only guitar hero


----------



## Anthony (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris Broderick


----------



## Harry (Sep 29, 2008)

The list would be huge, and over the year it has grown in size.

Here's my top 5, which can change rank everyday and some days some of them might not even be in the top 5.
The only exception to the rule is Joe Satriani, who permanently resides in 1st place in my list. He was the first virtuoso that I heard that really touched me with his playing.
His phrasing always spoke to me and his ear for a good solo almost unmatched IMO.
Based on how I feel today, here it is:

2. Buckethead 
3. Jeff Loomis 
4. Steve Vai
5. Jason Becker


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 29, 2008)

1. Mikael Akerfeldt/Fredrik Akesson (Opeth)
2. Jeff Loomis
3. Adam Jones


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 29, 2008)

James Murphy
Kiko Loureiro
Marcel Coenen
Joe Satriani
Criss Oliva
Jon Schaffer
Mille Petrozza


----------



## yevetz (Sep 29, 2008)

Tom Morello
Wes Borland
James Shaffer (Munky)
Brian Welch (Head)
Paul Gilbert
John Frusciante


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 29, 2008)

Zappa
Mike Keneally
Wayne Krantz
Jeff Beck
Holdsworth
Scott Henderson
Paul GIlbert
Randy Rhoads
David Chastain
MacAlpine
Joe Diorio
Ted Greene
Robin Trower
Kaori Muraji
Rory Gallagher
Ace Frehley when i was a kid


----------



## Variant (Sep 29, 2008)

Criss Oliva
Alex Skolnick
James Murphy
Steve Vai
Joe Satriani
Chuck Shuldiner
Shawn Lane
John Petrucci
Allan Holdsworth
and...
Skwisgaar Skwigelf


----------



## Kakaka (Sep 29, 2008)

Phil Keaggy
Bulb
Shawn Lane
Frank Gambale
Muhammed Suiçmez
Tom Englund & Henrik Danhage
Greg Howe


----------



## Uroborus (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's my list as of now.

Allan Holdsworth
Paul Masvidal
Guthrie Govan
Chuck Schuldiner 
Pat Metheny
Steve Howe
Dimebag Darrell


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (Nov 3, 2008)

JP


----------



## Zugster (Nov 4, 2008)

Daron Malakian (System of a Down)

Steve Howe

Chris Broderick

Tom Morello


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 4, 2008)

Al Di Meola for his amazing picking

Allan Holdsworth for his beautiful legato


----------



## Tokatema (Oct 30, 2009)

Daron Malakian


----------



## liamh (Oct 30, 2009)

Steve Vai
Guthrie Govan 
Pat Metheny
Allan Holdsworth
Steve Morse 
John Petrucci
Paul Masvidal and Tymon of Cynic


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 30, 2009)

Old thread

Steve Vai
Shawn Lane
Joe Satriani
Tony Macalpine
John Mclaughlin
Allan Holdsworth
Dave Weiner
Devin Townsend

there will be loads that I'm not thinking of right now.

Oh, two massive ones for rhythm...

Richard Z. Kruspe







Paul Landers






the guitarists of Rammstein. If it can't be done heavier or tighter than they can do it, it can't be done. I learned so much about tight and heavy rhythm playing from these guys, the most important lesson being restraint. Though I have loved Rammstein as pretty much my favourite metal band since about 2000 It never dawned on me until 3 or 4 years ago that less is more when it comes to riffing, and that a riff with less notes is often much more memorable and driving than one with loads. Not that I don't love technical riffing too, but it has its place.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Oct 30, 2009)

My heroes are:
Michael Keene
Steve Jones
Marc Okubo
Lee McKinney
Fredrik Thordendal
Bulb
Muhammed Suicmez
Vogg
Paul Masvidal


Edit: I forgot Tosin Abasi, woops!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)

Vai, SRV, Stanley Jordan, Paul Gilbert, Mattias IA Eklundh


----------



## caughtinamosh (Oct 30, 2009)

Mikael Akerfeldt
David Gilmour


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 30, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Mikael Akerfeldt
> David Gilmour


Damn... Them too... How did I forget? 

And sir Brian Carrol 

EDIT: And Hetfield


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 30, 2009)

Stef Carpenter
the boys from Korn
Die
Mikael Akerfeldt
Mick Thompson
Wes Borland
Adam Jones
Everyone who's played in Primus so far


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Oct 31, 2009)

per nillson, tosin abasi, john petrucci, and peter wichers.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 31, 2009)

The brothers Amott, Akerfeldt and Laiho.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 31, 2009)

1st Tom Morello
jimi hendrix
jimi page
stephen carpenter
kirk hammett
james hedfield
head and munky
yngwe malsteem
steve vai
joe satriani
nuno bettencourt
mark knofler
francais cabrel
jeff buckley


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 3, 2009)

My god, this thread is as old as this site. And it's still getting resurrected.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 4, 2009)

Michael Amott
Joe Satriani
Jeff Loomis
Chris Letchford
Guthrie Govan
John Petrucci
John Mayer


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 4, 2009)

EVH, Azagthoth, Mike Davis, Rutan, Zeb Nilsson, Adam Darksi, Pat O'brien, Miguel Roy & Jon Levasseur, Wac&#322;aw Kie&#322;tyka, Vivian Campbell, Schenker brothers, John McIntee, Eric Bloom


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 4, 2009)

Randy Rhoads
Alex Skolnick
Larry Carlton
Steve Morse
Ty Tabor
Tuck Andress
Chuck Schulinder
James Murphy
SRV
Michael Hedges
Richie Kotzen
Guthrie Govan


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2009)

Forgot to mention Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Scythe001 (Nov 5, 2009)

Michael Amott
John Petrucci
Steve Vai
Jeff Loomis
Mikael Akerfeldt
Chris DeGarmo/Michael Wilton
Michael Romeo


----------



## Bones43x (Nov 5, 2009)

John Petrucci
Marty Friedman
Steve Vai
SRV
Michael Romeo


----------



## tbird11 (Nov 5, 2009)

fred thorendal / marten hagstrom - meshuggah
adam jones - tool
joe haley - psycroptic
terrance hobbs / guy marchais - suffocation
karl sanders - nile
Mikael Åkerfeldt - Opeth
Bart Hennephof / Jochem Jacobs - Textures
Vogg - Decapitated
Steven Wilson - Porcupine tree
Flynn Gower - Cog (just visiting era)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 5, 2009)

David Gilmour, nobody can do what he made, nobody.

And in terrestrial players: Petrucci, Vai, S.R.Vaughan, Brian Welch (yea, the guy was my first influence), Clapton and Page.


----------

